# Dirt 2: Kann nicht mehr zu Games for Windows Live verbinden



## TornadoX (6. Februar 2011)

Moin!

Also seit ein paar Tagen (2 oder 3) kann ich nicht mehr mit Games for Windows Live verbinden. Jetzt steht wenn ich das Spiel spiele immer eingeloggt (oder so) mit einem "offline" in Klammern dahinter. Ich habe echt nichts geändert und vor ein paar Tagen ging es ja noch. Weiß jemand was da los ist? Ist das ein GfW Live Problem? Ich habe schon extra die Ports auf meinem Router freigegeben, obwohl ich das ja vorher auch nicht brauchte, aber das hat auch nichts gebracht.

Gruß
TornadoX

EDIT: Gleiches Problem in GTA IV.


----------



## NuTSkuL (6. Februar 2011)

kannst du dich direkt bei gfwl anmelden? wenn deine savegames lokal gespeichert sind ist es ja an sich egal. ich mach mir auch bloß n offline account.
entweder liegts halt an denen oder du haust einfach nochmal den installer drüber (gehen lokale savegames beim löschen auch mit weg?)


----------



## Pravasi (6. Februar 2011)

Gfwl hat bei mir auch schon derart massive Probleme bereitet,das ich es nicht mehr wage mir so ein Spiel ohne Keks zu besorgen.
Wenn nix hilft,dann probier mal den Kundenservice.
Deswegen kaufe ich mir Games meistens beim Händler um die Ecke:
Wenn es nicht einwandfrei funktioniert bring ich es zurück.


----------



## TornadoX (6. Februar 2011)

Prinzipiell ist das ganze kein großes Problem. Ich kann auch alles spielen. Bekomme sogar die Erfolge, nur werden die nicht "hochgeladen". Habe mich irgendwie schon so an das ganze gewöhnt mit den Erfolgen. 

Außerdem vermute ich mal, dass ich dann auch gar nicht online spielen kann, wenn ich nicht im "online"-Modus bin. Aber das habe ich bisher sowieso noch nicht bei Dirt 2 gemacht (bei GTA 4 schon).

Ich hoffe dann mal das die Probleme so wieder verschwinden wie sie augetaucht sind: plötzlich.

Das einzige was mir noch eigenfallen ist: Es gab ein Windows Update für MS SQL Server 2005 Express was sich bei mir am 5. installiert hat, aber das dürfte ja eigentlich nichts miteinander zu tun haben... denke ich...

EDIT: Wegen "direkt bei GfWl anmelden": Ja, ich kann mich auf den Webseiten und im GfWl-Client (Marketplace) anmelden.


----------

